# jsoif21's Lowe 1436



## jsoif21 (Apr 23, 2012)

hey guys bought this lowe 1436 from a local dealer in mass this winter and found this site a little bit after and decided to build my boat up like some of the boats on this site. Started with a few ideas and came up with a plan on what i wanted to do. So far this is what i have for the front deck, I will update with pictures as soon as possible. this week the boat is getting wired up for the trolling motor, fish finder, running lights and for the live well pump. fun project its going to be nice when its all done with my powerdrive v2 and a little 5hp motor. Will update with pictures as the boat progresses, thanks guys.


----------



## Brine (Apr 23, 2012)

Looking good so far. I'm glad to see you kept the deck at bench height. =D>


----------



## Judge159 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have this identical boat. Have you finished?


----------



## jsoif21 (Apr 25, 2012)

have not finished it yet, it is being wired up this week for the trolling motor, fish finder, live well and running lights. Hydroturf is on its way from the company and should be in next week. after that the boat will be all set to go for now, eventually going to build the back deck up a little when i get enough money and the right gas engine.


----------



## Judge159 (Apr 26, 2012)

Do you have any additional photos of the front deck? I am interested in you frame support for the deck. I really like your design for the offset deck.


----------



## jsoif21 (Apr 26, 2012)

This is really the only picture i have of the frame, it it through bolted in the back and in the front i used self tapping screws. The middle is supported with 2x4's and the outside of the frame i used a 2x4 on its side and scribed it in around the aluminum braces. Hope this helps you out if you got anymore questions let me know


----------



## Judge159 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the photo of your front deck framing. Do you have any other photos? Particularly of your trolling motor mounting?


----------



## jsoif21 (May 6, 2012)

hey judge159 im back at school and wont be back home till next weekend ill make sure i take some then and post them


----------



## jsoif21 (May 13, 2012)

started putting on the hydro turf today, it came out great so far. Got to finish the front part and now i just have to put the seam in for the other side. Also put in the little LED light on the down part of the step. Hope ya guys like it will post pics when finished.


----------



## Judge159 (May 14, 2012)

Awesome looking. Thanks for photos. I anxiously await seeing more.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 14, 2012)

Real nice work =D>


----------



## pointcityboater (May 14, 2012)

jsoif, the boat is looking good! I have one question. I'm interested in using the hydroturf on my mod later this year. But everyone I have seen using it has left the edges of their ply exposed. Do you think it would be possible to get a clean look like carpet if you were to wrap the hydroturf over the edges?


----------



## jsoif21 (May 14, 2012)

thanks everyone and as far as wrapping the edges of the plywood it can be done but it would be very hard and i think it wouldnt last.


----------



## pointcityboater (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I was afraid of that. Love the way that hydroturf looks! Have you finished your mod?


----------



## jsoif21 (May 15, 2012)

The Front half will be finished this weekend, and the wiring will be all done by in the next week or two. The boat is an on going project though im waiting for more funds so i can buy a gas motor and then i will build a rear casting deck and hydro turf that too.


----------



## pointcityboater (May 15, 2012)

I know what you mean. I just got my hull this weekend and am slowly going to start buying things that way I don't take such a hit on the $ up-front! Gonna be a a while before mine is complete!


----------



## jsoif21 (Sep 30, 2012)

finally finished the boat all up here is the pictures enjoy guys


----------



## CaseyP (Sep 30, 2012)

I must say I like the way your boat turned out. Not too much and not too little its just right.


----------



## jsoif21 (Sep 30, 2012)

thank you very much i defiantly think its a sharp looking boat


----------



## Brine (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks great. Congrats.

If you would, report back on the stability once you've water tested it. It's a popular size rig, and I see lot's of questions regarding the decking of the same size hull. 

I think some members would benefit from it. 

Brine


----------



## jsoif21 (Oct 1, 2012)

the stability of the boat is perfect I can bring 2 of my buddies out with me and dont have to worry at all about tipping over. the deck is positioned low enough to keep the center of gravity low. Perfect for taking the girlfriend out fishing, she used to complain about my old boat being unsafe but this one she loves!!


----------



## JBooth (Oct 1, 2012)

That looks very good so far! =D>


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow, that's an incredible and very professional build! I like it!


----------



## kmfw160 (Dec 26, 2016)

righteous build bro!


----------



## Chrisja77 (Jan 26, 2017)

Great job! I just picked up the exact same boat and the plywood flooring in the bottom is rotten. I've been reading up and getting ready to do a deck and trying to picture the best way to do it with the live well. You've definitely helped me firm up some plans in my head!


----------

